# Husqvarna 560BTS Backpack Blower Engine



## rbrown (Nov 24, 2015)

The Crankshaft bearings are bad but I can't get the magnet rotor off the shaft. I was able to remove the fan adapter by backing of the nut and hitting with a hammer while holding the adapter.





Blower fan adapter with key way

When I tried the same thing with the rotor I only ended up deforming the nut.




This shaft has no key way 

I tried a small three leg puller and went tight and hitting center screw of puller but any tighter and thought I'd break the rotor. Can't heat as it will melt the starter dogs.

How is the rotor removed from this type of engine?


----------



## rbrown (Jan 27, 2016)

I got it off. It has a key like the other end but was just a little harder to get off.


----------

